# Logo 0BA8 IP-Adresse?



## Deep Blue (9 September 2015)

Hallo,

ich nutze Logo!Soft Comfort 8 und eine Logo 0BA8 ohne Display. Ich finde die voreingestellte IP-Adresse nirgends. Auch die DynDNS ist mir nicht bekannt. Im Handbuch finde ich darüber per Suche auch nichts.

Bekomme hier schon Tobsuchts-Anfälle. Habe beide 1:1 mit Patchkabel verbunden.


----------



## Deep Blue (9 September 2015)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> Ich finde die voreingestellte IP-Adresse nirgends.



Es ist die 192.168.0.1


----------

